# Salt Cured Egg Yolks



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I was talking with a friend tonight and he asked me if I'd ever salt cured egg yolks, I'd never even heard of it so I looked it up.

Sure enough, I found plenty of material on it and decided to give it a try, in about 2 weeks I'll report back and tell how it came out.

While in Italy, I ate "Egg Pasta" dishes on numerous occasions but never thought of how it was made or why it was called "Egg Pasta".

http://honest-food.net/2014/05/09/salt-cured-egg-yolks/


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

I will be interested in how it turns out, I am always looking for things to do with eggs.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Eggs*

Eggs are one of my main sources of protein. I think in a SHTF life, eggs could be the main source of protein for many who have properly prepared. Meat as related to raising animals and refrigeration could become a rare treat.

I have never heard of salted egg yolks before. When I read the title of your post, pickled eggs came to my mind. I have never eaten them or made them, but these options might be another solution to storing eggs.

Salt and vinegar, can you ever have enough? How much is too much?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Eggs are one of my main sources of protein. I think in a SHTF life, eggs could be the main source of protein for many who have properly prepared. Meat as related to raising animals and refrigeration could become a rare treat.
> 
> I have never heard of salted egg yolks before. When I read the title of your post, pickled eggs came to my mind. I have never eaten them or made them, but these options might be another solution to storing eggs.
> 
> Salt and vinegar, can you ever have enough? How much is too much?


A lot of people like pickled eggs, my daughters included, but I refuse to allow them in my house!

It's just one of those very few foods(in the same category as sardines) that the thought of makes me cringe. If it wound up being my only storage option for eggs I may have a change of heart but I hope things never get that bad! lol

The salt and vinegar quest, No, you can never have too much.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> It's just one of those very few foods (in the same category as sardines) that the thought of makes me cringe. .


They're edible - sort of. Pickled herring is better... Kipper Snacks (smoked Kippered Herring) is even more palatable. Canned salmon is very delish.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The egg yolks are hard little orange pucks, looks like they are coming right along.

I talked to a friend that has ostriches, if the salted yolks are any good she's going to give me a few of those eggs to work with! lol


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Progress Report

The yolks keep getting smaller and harder with a crust of salt that cant be brushed off. They look pretty much like the picture above and when sliced, they are deep, dark, transluscent orange.

Tasted one and it wasn't too bad, extremely salty but I think it will go good grated over pasta when they finish drying.

I started another batch of 18 yesterday, had some eggs that needed to be used. Just wondering how long that Ostrich egg will take to cure! lol


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you think they will keep without refrigeration? I don't want you to be the test case for food poisoning, but really I am looking for ways to do things when the modern conveniences are not around.

It may not really matter, if the SHTF I will be sitting with the chickens with a shotgun guarding my main protein source and eating every egg


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I use the whole egg in anything I cook. Here it is kinda pot luck.... Everything goes into the pot and with any luck it will taste good....LOL

I think I will save my salt for Bacon and Ham. Oh and a little on the eggs.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

dademoss said:


> Do you think they will keep without refrigeration? I don't want you to be the test case for food poisoning, but really I am looking for ways to do things when the modern conveniences are not around.
> 
> It may not really matter, if the SHTF I will be sitting with the chickens with a shotgun guarding my main protein source and eating every egg


From what I've read they're supposed to be storable without refrigeration, haven't found for how long they would keep.

I'm going to seal them, one per bag, in food saver bags and test them over the course of a year or so and see how they do. I'm guessing they will keep for at least a year if kept in a relatively cool, dark place.

As for that "test case for food poisoning", this will be one of the more benign tests that I've done, I want to take the chances while doctors and hospitals are still easy to access. lol


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Today I took about half the yolks and brushed the clumped salt off them then rinsed the rest with water and sat them back on the bed of salt to continue drying.

The "pucks" were hard enough that they didn't soak up much water and were dry again within an hour.

Those things had soaked up enough salt that I didn't think they needed all the excess crusted to the outside and I hope to make them a little more "Blood Pressure" friendly.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

These egg yolk pucks sound like the possible beginnings of some "Egg Drop Soup" for future preps?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You know the Chinese have been preserving whole eggs in mud for thousands of years right?
Not sure what kind of mud though. just another thought on egg surplus.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Had to look that one up, think I'll pass though.

http://www.silkroadgourmet.com/making-1000-year-eggs/

I'm not going to post the text of the link but a picture is attached, they are supposed to smell sulfurous with a hint of amonia, If I had to eat them or starve............

I think I'd rather eat pickled eggs! lol


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know about salt or mud but I do know that fresh eggs covered in hardwood ashes store for longer than I'm concerned about.
I also know that most people don't care for pickled eggs that are pickled in straight vinegar.
I have sold eggs pickled in a salsa [ very mild to very very hot] for $1 per egg.
I had quite a nice clientele built up before I left to take a wagon ride for a few years


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> I have sold eggs pickled in a salsa (very mild to very very hot) for $1 per egg.


YUMMY!!!

Recipe, please!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> I have sold eggs pickled in a salsa [ very mild to very very hot] for $1 per egg.
> years


Yup, the hotter the better - anything to hide the taste!! lol



Jimthewagontraveler said:


> fresh eggs covered in hardwood ashes store for longer than I'm concerned about


I've run across references to cured/dried meats being kept in wood ashes, dont know if they were just stored in the ash or if it was somehow used in the preservation process, haven't been able to find anything else about the process.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I figured out a secret recipe for pickled eggs that gets people eating them and also makes the best deviled eggs ever. I will be selfish and not share the recipe as it allows me to sell a lot of pullet eggs every spring that I otherwise couldn't sell due to the small size. Good way to use up banty eggs too.

I will say, if you don't like pickled eggs, ask yourself why and change the recipe till you do. Most people get presented with eggs in vinegar and maybe some pickling spices and I have to agree, that is pretty yucky.

Davarm, thanks for the link for making 1000yr old eggs. I hate the things, they look, smell and taste a thousand years old to me, but hubby loves them and China town is to heck and gone over the next hill from here.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> I figured out a secret recipe for pickled eggs that gets people eating them and also makes the best deviled eggs ever. I will be selfish and not share the recipe as it allows me to sell a lot of pullet eggs every spring that I otherwise couldn't sell due to the small size.
> .


Please send it to me in a PM. 
I swear it will be for personal use only. 
I'm also 3,000 miles from you and I can't directly hurt your market! LOL!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Better late than never, the egg "pucks" are put away in food saver bags but with the warm weather we've been having, they appear to be "weeping" a little oil/fat. We haven't had the AC on much so the inside of the house has gotten up to the mid 80's a few times and I think that had a lot to do with it.

I did make some pasta with a cream/pancetta sauce and grated one over it, just like I remember it from Italy!


I got the Ostrich egg from my friends Saturday, that sucker is huge - weighs over 5 pounds, my kitchen scale is good up to 5 and it maxes it out! Haven't decided yet what to do with it other than the shell is going to my youngest daughter for "Scrimshaw". I do think that I decided not to salt cure the yolk, dont know what I could do with it all.

The grandson wants to hatch it but I from what I was told I don't want to get into all that, I'll bet an ostrich would keep away the neighbors dogs that keep getting into my garden.


----------

